# Run my dehumidifier with Solar ?



## mikeyd (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience in running a dehumdifier with solar power through the summer months?  Our building sits on a large crawl space and in order to keep the RH at a reasonable 50 or 55 I need to run the dehumidifier 24X7 - this of course is not a huge power sucker but at 7amps and a pretty basic draw (i think) I was thinking it might be a good foray into the world of solar power.  

I don't really know much about solar power but have been doing some reading and watching some youtube vids.  I think I have a basic understanding of what might be needed but was hoping to get a better understanding of how practical this might be and whether it's worth entertaining??? 

Any thoughts appreciated. 

-mike


----------



## mbcijim (Jul 22, 2011)

Dehumidifiers are much bigger power users than most people know.  I bet your wattage is much higher than you realize.  I believe some units use over 1,000 watts/hour.  If you need to run it 24x7 you'll need battery backup.  

I bought a whole house humidifier because they were double the efficiency of a floor model.  However, that did cost $1,500 installed, which is a lot more than a floor model.  If you're just using one unit it's probably not worth it (whole house dehumidifier).  As always, look at efficiency before you look at solar!


----------



## GaryGary (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,
7 amps (840 watts) is a big load if its running a lot.  

It would be nice to put a Kill-A-Watt meter on the duhumidfier and see what its actually using over a few days -- you may not like the answer 
NewEgg has the Kill A Watts fairly cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...EPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Kill+A+Watt

This guy has done some measuring and thinking about minimizing dehumidfier energy use -- seems pretty well thought out to me:
http://healthandenergy.com/dehumidification.htm

If the crawl space dirt is not sealed off carefully with poly film, I'd do that first.   Poly film with all the seams sealed and the poly sealed to the crawl space walls will reduce the water getting into the crawl space a lot.   Google Conditioned Crawl Space for more on that.  We did this several years ago so that we could do away with the crawl space vents to the outside during the winter -- the poly film keeps the crawl space nice and dry without vents in our fairly dry climate.

You could do this with solar electricity.  Seems like the easiest way would be to just put in a grid-tied system -- that way it works for reducing power consumption for the whole house - summer and winter.  This place: http://www.otpco.com/SaveEnergyMoney/applianceEnergyUsage.asp says that a dehumidfier smaller than yours might use as much as 250KWH a month -- A PV system to do that would be up towward 2KW, or $10,000 ish.  I'd try the poly film first 

Energy Star: http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=find_a_product.showProductGroup&pgw_code=DE

Gary


----------



## ewdudley (Jul 22, 2011)

mikeyd said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience in running a dehumdifier with solar power through the summer months?  Our building sits on a large crawl space and in order to keep the RH at a reasonable 50 or 55 I need to run the dehumidifier 24X7 - this of course is not a huge power sucker but at 7amps and a pretty basic draw (i think) I was thinking it might be a good foray into the world of solar power.
> 
> ...



A small amount of insulation and a vapor barrier in the crawlspace might be a good place to start.  Maybe take a look at a desiccant system with solar assist (this is just the first one I found, your google's as good as mine):

http://www.dehumidifierexperts.com/product.php?p=novel-aire_comfortdry-250&product=173848


----------

